# Greater Muskegon MI



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

I am looking for work around the Muskegon area. If you need help please let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey there, sharp truck with a V-Plow.
My names Joe, If I see any Good employers I will let you know.
There is True Cuts, with Brian and Joel I planned to talk with Brian tomorrow and see about working with them.
I went to school with Joel and I also talked with him Sunday evening, he told me they needed people but they were animate about their employee's using their trucks.
So just looking for operators.

-Joe
231-343-4275 is my Number.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey 
Thanks for the heads up Keep me posted if anything happens.

Talk to you soon

Bruce


----------



## Snowshow (Nov 22, 2002)

Bruce, I am looking for a few good operators to plow in my equipment for this season. If interested, give me a call at 231.206.3598

Jim


----------



## ski50 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Jim

You still looking for help?


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Jim,
Sorry I havent been on here much, I just finished Plowing and cleaning up from the last round of snow last night, now i need to catch up on sleep. But Yes I am always looking for opportunity, what type of work to you have? Maybe we can meet up later next week or something, i have to leave town for a few days around X-mas. Just thought I would chat back to you before i go.

Thanks, Talk to you later.

Bruce


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Still have some avalibility


----------



## Snowshow (Nov 22, 2002)

Bruce, 

Sorry for the delay in the response. As like you I have been really busy lately. Look me up if you get out an about one of these nights. I can usually be found at the Walmart on Henry St,. in a gray dodge. Or give me a call....

Jim


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Need more help?*

If you guys in muskegon need another truck i am looking for additional work and will travel from grand rapids for some good plowing. Thanks


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

Thinkin maybe there will be slim pickins for the rest of the Feb. and March.
I have cell #'s down, and I may call someone for work myself .
It was a pretty good season, I heard we only had about 2 more inches this year then we did last year about this time,


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey guy's,
Not sure what the rest of the season is going to bring, but i have new Numbers Cell 231.457.8992 and Direct Connect 131*74747*2. We should have a "meet & greet" sometime and prepare a bit for next season. Take care keep in touch.

Bruce
Sunray Contracting


----------

